# White thing on butt



## who_izzy (Apr 29, 2014)

Can anyone tell me what's going on with Kal'el? I'm worried









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## larsan (May 3, 2014)

Is that a growth as opposed to something you can just remove?


----------



## Chloe92us (Mar 16, 2014)

Is it a tapeworm? Have you tried to wipe it off?


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

It looks like a tapeworm segment. Take it to the vet and a fresh stool sample, You need to get proper medication for it from a vet, not a pet store. A heavy infestation of tape worms will cause your cat condition and weight loss, so do have the vet check out your cat. You should also have your cat checked for fleas, as there is a connection between fleas and tapeworms.


----------



## who_izzy (Apr 29, 2014)

Took him to get his chip from the humane society hexane from. The gave him deworming stuff. But that place looked like crap. I feel so bad for all the kittens I saw. There were a bunch in a little cage. One's eye was swollen and looked nasty. Their box wasn't clean and they had feces on their butts. I am not going back there again, unless I come into some big money and can just give all their animals a home


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

That looks really big for tapeworm...they're usually about the size of a grain of rice.


----------



## who_izzy (Apr 29, 2014)

doodlebug said:


> That looks really big for tapeworm...they're usually about the size of a grain of rice.



Yeah I'm hoping it's not but the lady at the humane society gave him dewormer mess in case. . .
How does one go about, I guess, reporting? A humane society?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jenny bf (Jul 13, 2013)

Maybe it wouldn't be a bad idea to take him to a vets just to be sure. He might need more than one dosage. 
As for the "humane" Society, while I realise these shelters can be under pressure there is no excuse for what you described. I don't know much about the USA but perhaps the ASPCA or the police would not be a bad start as they could at least point you in the right direction.
I hope Kal'el gets better soon


----------



## who_izzy (Apr 29, 2014)

Thank you for the well wishes. We are running a little behind on everything ATM but we plan to get all three of our lil fluff balls to the vet in about 2 weeks when I get paid again unless there are extra funds sitting at the end of this weeks check in which case Kal'el is first followed by the kitten and then Katara 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

